# My New Saddles



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks to my friend Oki from Honolulu. He breed 3 youngsters for me and decided to give me 4 adults.


Here's the youngsters:


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's the adults:


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

very pretty


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

very nice tol!


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Verry nice Saddles


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

*Hi*

hi everyone..
how does u produced saddles?
mix white with other colour??
i have 1 pair of white(cock) and red ash(hen) but their baby not came out as saddle..
just want to know..


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Go to www.michaelsloft.com Mike has some real nice saddles and many are winners at the NATIONAL YOUNG BIRD SHOW. * GEORGE


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Do you know how breeding goes for saddles, can you ask your friend? is it best to breed saddle to saddle even if they are different colors. can I breed saddle to non saddle which has same color would that still give me saddle offsprings? thanks those are nice saddles


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Do you know how breeding goes for saddles, can you ask your friend? is it best to breed saddle to saddle even if they are different colors. can I breed saddle to non saddle which has same color would that still give me saddle offsprings? thanks those are nice saddles


if you want saddle the saddle to saddle is better , saddle to color would bring you with young with more color everywhere therefore it was be known as a splash


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, saddle to saddle is the best if you want the most perfect patterned birds.

Pretty birds! I love the opals!


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes, saddle to saddle is the best if you want the most perfect patterned birds.
> 
> Pretty birds! I love the opals!


yea even saddle to saddle wont always breed prefect saddle, but it would be closer


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Beautiful birds  I love saddles, so pretty. good luck


----------

